# XML zu XSLT



## nuller (22. Jun 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe XML Dateien, die je einen Graphen darstellen.
Habe von einem HiWi das Tool Graphviz vorgeschlagen bekommen.
Leider braucht dieses Tool XSLT Dateien.
Laut dieser Webseite (http://pohl.iig.uni-freiburg.de/use...e=praxis/dot.php&path=Praxis->Parsen mit XSLT)
soll es möglich sein XML in XSLT zu transformieren.

Leider finde ich per Google keine Möglichkeit wie das gehen soll.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?
Oder kennt ihr ein anderes Tool, das vielleicht direkt mit XML Dateien arbeiten kann?

Gruß
nuller


----------



## SlaterB (22. Jun 2007)

> Leider braucht dieses Tool XSLT Dateien
+
> XML in XSLT zu transformieren

Humbug,
das wäre so als wenn du 'Deutsch in ein Wörterbuch transformieren' willst,

lies das ganze doch mal richtig,
das Tool braucht 'Eingabedaten in einem eigenen Format: dem dot-Format'

XSLT ist eine Beschreibung für Transformation eines Formates in ein anderes,
damit kannst du z.B. XML in .dot umwandeln, und zwar nach definieren Regeln,

z.B. ganz grob unrealistisch
XML
<blockA width="4"/> 
in 
.dot
blockA[width="4"]


XSLT ist eine Ablauf-Beschreibung für ein Tool, darin steht
'finde in Ausgangsdokument xy und macht daraus im Zieldokument yz'

---------------------

so, nachdem das geklärt ist bezweifle ich stark, dass du sowas kompliziertes ohne Kenntnisse zum laufen bringen wirst,

was ist nun aber noch die Frage in diesem Thread?
die XSL(T)-Datei ist sogar gegeben,
http://pohl.iig.uni-freiburg.de/users/carl/files/graph_in_dot.xsl

funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn du eine XML-Datei in der erwarteten Syntax hast,

du suchst nun wohl noch ein Java-Programm, dass die .dot-Dateien erzeugt?
das wird schwierig,

ich habe da keinen fertigen Code auf Lage, vielleicht wer sonst oder google

z.B. 
http://www.oreilly.de/artikel/java_xslt_tips.html
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=xslt+java+beispiel&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## nuller (22. Jun 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort
Wenn ich dich also richtig verstanden habe, dann brauche ich eine richtig 'formatierte' XML Datei und diese graph_in_dot.xsl und aus diesen beiden Dateien könnte man dann die dot Datei erzeugen? Aber mit was?

Gibt es den ein anderes, weniger kompliziertes Verfahren aus XML (oder ähnlichem) einen Graphen zeichnen zu lassen?

Danke


----------

